# TTOC Thames Valley Cruise to EvenTT12



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

With just over a month to go, I thought I'd post up some details of the cruise to EvenTT12 at the Heritage Motor Centre in Gaydon on Sunday 8th July.

We'll start off from Beaconsfield Services, stop off at Oxford and Cherwell Valley services with a view to arriving at HMC for the 10am start.

*08:20* - depart Beaconsfield services

*08:45* - arrive Oxford services
*08:55* - depart Oxford services

*09:15* - arrive Cherwell Valley services
*09:30* - depart Cherwell Valley services

*10:00* - arrive EvenTT12, HMC, Gaydon

Last time the EvenTT was held at HMC, we had a number of other cruises join us at Cherwell Valley and about 50 cars made their way to HMC in convoy. It was quite a sight to behold!

If you want to be part of one of the best events of the day, please post up your interest and which stopping point you would like to join in at and I'll add you to the list. 

*
Beaconsfield*
phodge & Mr phodge
NaughTTy (if he's an early bird)
londonblade & family (if he's not [smiley=sleeping.gif] )

*Oxford*

*
Cherwell Valley*
Amaranth
NaughTTy (if he's a lazy bastard!)
westcoTT
glslang
LouLou & Grant *with an R8 GT*!!  
1sttt (poss)
chubby 46
robokn


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello,
I'll see you at Cherwell Penny.
Aly x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Aly, I was beginning to think that I'd be going on my own! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Assuming I've actually got around to buying my ticket by then, I'll meet you at Beaconsfield Penny...or at Cherwell if I get up late!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Assuming I've actually got around to buying my ticket by then, I'll meet you at Beaconsfield Penny...or at Cherwell if I get up late!


I'll make it easy for you Just Click Here :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Assuming I've actually got around to buying my ticket by then, I'll meet you at Beaconsfield Penny...or at Cherwell if I get up late!


 :lol: I'll put you down as a possible for both. If I don't see you at Beaconsfield, I'll expect you at Cherwell!! :lol:

And get that ticket bought - or else! :twisted:


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

We`ll meet up with you at Cherwell Valley.

Providing Annie hasn`t had the baby or I`ve run out of Gaffa tape.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Tell her to keep her legs crossed... [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can't believe that there's no-one else going up the M40!?!

Anyone else want to join us? Get your names down, there's only a week to go.... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll be joining the M40 from the A34 so I guess Cherwell Valley for me...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one glslang, you're on the list.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

glslang said:


> I'll be joining the M40 from the A34 so I guess Cherwell Valley for me...


Ditto


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

I shall be coming along, will let you know if we'll be at Cherwell, shan't be in the TT though :-( As you have probably heard Audi UK are having an R8 GT there... guess who is bringing it? :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LouLou said:


> I shall be coming along, will let you know if we'll be at Cherwell, shan't be in the TT though :-( As you have probably heard Audi UK are having an R8 GT there... guess who is bringing it? :roll:


Just a shame I'll be on site already and not able to cruise along with you 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

LouLou said:


> I shall be coming along, will let you know if we'll be at Cherwell, shan't be in the TT though :-( As you have probably heard Audi UK are having an R8 GT there... guess who is bringing it? :roll:


Nick said at the weekend that someone called Grant was bringing the R8. It didn't twig until we were half way home that it might be your Grant! :lol:

Be great to get a preview at Cherwell if you can make it.


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

:lol: I think Nick may want it on display before 10, so may not make the cruise afterall :-( See you there though


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, no worries. See you there.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Doesn't have to be there before 10, was just suggesting it could be in place before public entry if we needed to.

If you want to join the cruise up then please do so


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Nem said:


> Doesn't have to be there before 10, was just suggesting it could be in place before public entry if we needed to.
> 
> If you want to join the cruise up then please do so


Its whatever is easier and more convenient for you Nick.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well the cruise will be arriving around opening time anyway, and I'm sure the GT being part of a group of TT's cruising to the event would be a nice sight for people taking part. There's nothing to set up when you arrive so if you can take part in the cruise then please make the most of it


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

The Cherwell services are on j9 of the m40 right at Bicester ? If that's the one I might come over but for me it's easier to get on at j 10 Banbury or go the back roads to Gaydon as its only ten minute drive from me.


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll try and join you guys for the run up. I'm with the wife and the boys, as usual.

I dont get back in country though till Saturday night, so if jet lagged, I may run late! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

I know the deadlines so will fit in wherever I can. See you then.

Cheers Karl


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Penny, we should be at Cherwell, you get the preview  See you Sunday.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

1sttt said:


> The Cherwell services are on j9 of the m40 right at Bicester ? If that's the one I might come over but for me it's easier to get on at j 10 Banbury or go the back roads to Gaydon as its only ten minute drive from me.


Hi 1sttt - Cherwell is at J10 at the A43 (the junction after Bicester, Banbury is J11). Would be great to see you there is you fancy joining in?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

londonblade said:


> I'll try and join you guys for the run up. I'm with the wife and the boys, as usual.
> 
> I dont get back in country though till Saturday night, so if jet lagged, I may run late! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> ...


Hi Karl - hope you manage to get up in time! [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

LouLou said:


> Penny, we should be at Cherwell, you get the preview  See you Sunday.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## chubby 46 (Mar 17, 2009)

Can you put me down for Cherwell Valley as well please
See you on Sunday
Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Paul! See you tomorrow.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will hopefully meet you nice people at Cherwell, see you there


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

robokn said:


> Will hopefully meet you nice people at Cherwell, see you there


See you there -again 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Big THANKS to everyone who turned up to join in the cruise up to Gaydon - especially to Grant and Lou for bringing the R8 GT and letting us have a sneak preview! ;D

A few of the less shaky piccies taken en route...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great shots Penny - nabbed my one already! 

Thanks again for organising the cruise - perfect work on the timings too!


----------

